# Power Feed Options For 727



## kf4zht (Aug 28, 2016)

The more I use my pm727 the more I miss having the power feed. The low machine height and the left side crank rattling around don't help. 

I know that they sell a power feed as a factory option. Is this the best or has someone found something else that works better?

Also would be interested in adding a z power feed but I think that one may be easier to just find a servo motor.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 29, 2016)

I built one very similar to the above on my PM25, but used a Auto Window motor. I don't have a rapid, but it can feed all I need. Its direct drive with a dog clutch. (as above)


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 29, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> I built one very similar to the above on my PM25, but used a Auto Window motor. I don't have a rapid, but it can feed all I need. Its direct drive with a dog clutch. (as above)



Mine is a power seat motor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kf4zht (Aug 29, 2016)

Hmm, I happen to have a grand cherokee in the backyard getting parted out right now. Sounds like ive got most of what I need. Thanks for the great ideas and video details


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 30, 2016)

kf4zht said:


> Hmm, I happen to have a grand cherokee in the backyard getting parted out right now. Sounds like ive got most of what I need. Thanks for the great ideas and video details



You're very welcomed. If you haven't already, be sure to check out the videos on the 12vdc power supply & the motor control. 

Seat motor, window motor, & windshield wiper motor are your sources for gear motors in a vehicle. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdell42 (Aug 30, 2016)

kf4zht said:


> Hmm, I happen to have a grand cherokee in the backyard getting parted out right now. Sounds like ive got most of what I need. Thanks for the great ideas and video details



Funny.. I had a 2004 Grand Cherokee and replaced every power window assembly twice.. so I have a lot of motors.  Plan on using those for x an z power feed on the PM727


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 30, 2016)

lpeedin said:


> You're very welcomed. If you haven't already, be sure to check out the videos on the 12vdc power supply & the motor control.
> 
> Seat motor, window motor, & windshield wiper motor are your sources for gear motors in a vehicle.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Consider that the windshield wiper motor is the only one rated for continuous duty and normally the easiest to get to in a wrecking yard.  The others are intermittent duty.


----------



## tweinke (Aug 30, 2016)

What about using the motor from a 12v cordless drill, I have a couple older ones kicking around and am thinking one of those combined with a motor speed control from eBay etc. one could assemble a nice unit


----------



## mbmbmb (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello, friends. My first post here. I just got a PM-727V, installed it in my garage, and started producing chips. 

I have zero machining experience—I took a two-day class at our local maker space—and look forward to climbing the learning curve.

I'm interested in using a windshield wiper motor to make an X-axis power feed (since I have an extra windshield wiper motor from a long-ago Halloween prop and would like an X-axis power feed). I see a reference above to "videos," but I don't see links to videos. Where should I be looking?

Thanks,
MB


----------



## peter ritsos (Feb 26, 2020)

kf4zht said:


> The more I use my pm727 the more I miss having the power feed. The low machine height and the left side crank rattling around don't help.
> 
> I know that they sell a power feed as a factory option. Is this the best or has someone found something else that works better?
> 
> Also would be interested in adding a z power feed but I think that one may be easier to just find a servo motor.


----------



## peter ritsos (Feb 26, 2020)

[QUOTE="peter ritsos, post: 722076, member: 41  For the pm 737m  milling machine,i installed a power lift kit for the z axis that works great. I purchased the entire kit including the motor from a fine gentleman, Mr. Lee Peedin, tel. 919-631-3083,  pragmaticlee@gmail.com.


----------

